# She is driving me nuts with this...



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah still leaves her presents in the kids room when ever she gets the chance. Drives me nuts! I guess I am going to have no choice but to do the baby gate in the hallway. It's just going to be a huge pain to have to step over this thing and pray that no one forgets its there and runs and trips! I've tried telling her no- even taking her back to the scene of the crime and telling her no- to catching her in the act and telling her no! :smilie_tischkante: I GIVE UP!

As much as I really, really, REALLY want another Malt. I don't think I am up for 2 poopoo butts to clean up after in this small house!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I understand your frustation.... My Bailey girl still has accidents in the bedroom. I dont really call them accidents could be she is just to spoiled. Sometimes I take her out and she just stands there. So I just figure she does not have to go. Well a few minutes she will get to our room and pretend to play with her toys. As I walk in to check on her I step in a wet spot. Yes Bailey has just peed.....ugh ugh


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

Allie does that to me. I actually took all my rugs up for a while since I have only had her for 3 weeks. I figure I will keep taking her out, and slowly bring one rug back in at a time.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

bailey02 said:


> I understand your frustation.... My Bailey girl still has accidents in the bedroom. I dont really call them accidents could be she is just to spoiled. Sometimes I take her out and she just stands there. So I just figure she does not have to go. Well a few minutes she will get to our room and pretend to play with her toys. As I walk in to check on her I step in a wet spot. Yes Bailey has just peed.....ugh ugh


happens here all the time:blink:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe has been doing that lately too..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww, try and not get frustrated at her, I know it's hard. After the deed is done, and you taking her back to the scene of the crime  and telling her No, she doesn't really know what you are saying no about. I would just go back to training, as though she was a pup. We have a baby gate, that prevents them from going up and down the stairs (we do that just for LP issues, we started it with Kara. They do have get to go up and down the stairs, but it's when we are watching them) I would just go back to how you originally trained her, and if you do catch her in the act, you are right, take her right over to the pads. That's what I had to do with Mia, but I don't say anything while I'm taking her back, when she successfully uses the pad, then I praised her right after.

So, give her just a little less freedom in the house, where she can see the pads, and hopefully it will get better from there.

Trust me, I'm no expert, but it did work for me. I wish you luck. Remember after the deed is done, and you didn't catch them in the act, they forget and don't realize what they did wrong.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes Aolani leaves us presents too but not on purpose. I know for a fact that he goes on the pad but if he feels that it is stuck to his bum he runs around like crazy to try to get it off. This is why it ends up in other places. Maybe that's what's happening with Delilah too? i've started to keep Aolani's tail up in a band when he's home for these very purposes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you don't house train the dog, don't expect it to magically happen. We've had this discussion about the necessity of restricting the dog's access and slowly introducing new space. It is still the same answer.


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree that it would be good to start from the beginning. It took Haley a while to be house trained (almost a year) and she hasn't had any accidents at my place for 6 months. Start off with the basics of restricting their access, keeping an eye and if there are the typical potty signs, take her immediately to the appropriate potty spot, add a cue word and praise and treat when she's done her business. . good luck!! It is really nice to not worry about having accidents - she'll ring the bell to be let out many times if I don't get there fast enough.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose was almost 2 years old when I finally got her potty trained:smilie_tischkante: but I trust her 100% in the house and she does not have accidents. My Lily is still not completely house trained and she is 1 and 1/2. She has been doing much better, but I still have the dining room and living room gated.(I have a two story house) I thought Rose was hard to train but Lily is even harder. She will pee on the same potty pad as Rose but not poop. She wants her own pad to poop on. Lily does best when she is in a routine and the slightest change in her routine will trigger her to have an accident. My first Malt was a boy and I found him to be easy to house train. He was 100% trained before he was a year old. I think some are easy and some are difficult. I have a suggestion about your hallway gate. Perhaps you can go on Craigslist or go to a kids' consignment store and find a walk-through gate for not too much money. I use the Nature's Miracle on carpets, floors, and even my laundry. It works well, I think. Hang in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> Sometimes Aolani leaves us presents too but not on purpose. I know for a fact that he goes on the pad but if he feels that it is stuck to his bum he runs around like crazy to try to get it off. This is why it ends up in other places. Maybe that's what's happening with Delilah too? i've started to keep Aolani's tail up in a band when he's home for these very purposes.


Edith - that's the case with Tyler too. When it happens, he'll usually drop off a little on the pad but then a remnant or two in the very near vicinity and only in our bedroom which is the pad he likes to go on for privacy. :blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Still confused. Are "gifts" potty mistakes? If that is what you are talking about, it's not the dog, it's the owner!! No offense. If you let a little dog have the run of the house before housetraining is totally nailed down, you will get "gifted." Restrict access, and frequent trips to the approved potty spot with rewards. No quick answer.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A friend told me when I got Zoey that if she had accidents in the house to roll up a newspaper and beat myself with it because it was my fault. :blink:
I have all three housebroken and the only time there was an accident here is when I was gone to long or had not taken them out for awhile. Just keep taking her out often with a lot of praise when she goes. You'll have to confine her to a small area until she "gets it". Now I put pads down when I know I'm going to be gone awhile and they're great to use those if they can't wait. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Johita said:


> Sometimes Aolani leaves us presents too but not on purpose. I know for a fact that he goes on the pad but if he feels that it is stuck to his bum he runs around like crazy to try to get it off. This is why it ends up in other places. Maybe that's what's happening with Delilah too? i've started to keep Aolani's tail up in a band when he's home for these very purposes.


 


Yes, this has happened to both Lucy and Barron - great point - they are both fully house trained - but I have seen them do this outside - I have "unstuck" the poopies (sorry if I grossed anyone out) - I keep their hair trimed short in that area .


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Some are just much more stubborn and take so long to housetrain. Daisy is one of those so I feel your pain. Gracie and Pip fine fine fine...but Daisy likes warm carpet on her footies better than anything else. I just have to keep a close close eye on her...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We have an adjustable screen we use to keep her out of trouble. She really likes shoe laces. It's a window screen, about 24" high, easy to step over. Got it at Ace hardware. She has knocked it over, but it made such a loud noise must have scared her a bit, she won't go near it now.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jodi will do this too if I let him have access to bedrooms, he is restricted to the kitchen if I am not at home. Accidents sometimes happen if I don't watch closely. When I'm home, I bring him out at 6-6:30am, again around 7:30am....between 5:00-5:30 pm, around 7:30 pm and between 9 -10 pm.
If I'm home for lunch I bring him outside too. I either go out with him or watch him closely so I know that he went before letting him in again. It's frustrating if family lets him out and said he went out and they don't know if he did anything or not...there's not much point in letting him in again.

I feed him at about 6:30 am and 5:30 pm , no food is left down, so I know when he needs to go. It makes things predictable. It's not always exactly this schedule but pretty close.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have started over and over from the begining. We are pretty consistent, its just if she makes it into a bedroom, you are guranteed a tootsie roll! She normally only poops just once a day and that is in the morning right after she eats breakfast.

The sticky ones that sometime land somewhere other than her pad, those are not her fault, I know. So I have been making sure she gets a bum trim once a month and that has helped prevent the flying tootsies. She knows, where to potty, I think it might be she doesn't like to pee and poop in the same spot. Like the otherday, I was putting up laundry in my room and she was out and of course following me. I turned for a brief second and there she was already assuming the position to poop in the same spot she always goes. I hollared at her and she took off and went straight to her pad pooped and then went into her crate. I mean her poops are so small, but still! And if I know I am going to be gone most of the day, I will leave her crate door open and close the bedroom/bathroom doors. ALWAYS a present in the hallway when I return. It's like when she is in those rooms, she feels the need to poop??? Even if its not time for her regularly scheduled poop. If that makes sense.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Again, you have not gone back and done the work. Why is your dog out loose if you are not literally watching her the entire time? Why does she have access to large areas when she has not been slowly introduced to them under careful supervision? It takes weeks and weeks to habituate a dog to considering a new area theirs. With toy dogs new areas have to be quite small. For example, say my pup is okay in the family room. When I want to add on, I add a few feet into the kitchen, not my entire kitchen. Then I ideally have 3 weeks of perfect behavior until I add more space. Depending on the reward history of the dog this may move slower or faster. Your dog has a every high reward history for going in the bedrooms/hall due to lack of supervision and too much freedom. This will make it take longer. Whenever a dog urinates or defecates it makes them feel good. It is called a self-rewarding behavior. So you are fighting your number of rewards for the pee pad vs. the number of times she went by herself. Those are tough numbers which take time and consistency to change.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> Again, you have not gone back and done the work. Why is your dog out loose if you are not literally watching her the entire time? Why does she have access to large areas when she has not been slowly introduced to them under careful supervision? It takes weeks and weeks to habituate a dog to considering a new area theirs. With toy dogs new areas have to be quite small. For example, say my pup is okay in the family room. When I want to add on, I add a few feet into the kitchen, not my entire kitchen. Then I ideally have 3 weeks of perfect behavior until I add more space. Depending on the reward history of the dog this may move slower or faster. Your dog has a every high reward history for going in the bedrooms/hall due to lack of supervision and too much freedom. This will make it take longer. Whenever a dog urinates or defecates it makes them feel good. It is called a self-rewarding behavior. So you are fighting your number of rewards for the pee pad vs. the number of times she went by herself. Those are tough numbers which take time and consistency to change.


Great post Jackie.

Deliahs Mom, I understand it can be frustrating, although, when I get pups, I expect ooopsies, but it's up to me, to direct them correctly. I do realize Deliah is not so much a pup anymore, but you just start from the beginning as Jackie has pointed out above.

Please try and not get upset at her, hollering at her, honestly will not help, for any sort of training. Just upset them, confuse them and cause anxiety.

Like Jackie said, smaller spaces and it does take time, but she will get it, she will, just follow Jackie's advice.

And in general, I honestly do not think some dogs are more stubborn then others, that's just my opinion, it's just a matter how WE guide them .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had that issue w/ Bitsy when we first got her and Rylee too but not as much him. They had been living in a barn before I got them, a shower w/ wee pads before that,before that one of the former owners was ill and let them just pee and poo all over the house. So I had a real job breaking them again. 

I thought they'd never get it. Took a year to trust them.
I expanded accesss to the house slowly and still accidents ,so back to the crate,hated to do it but, it finally worked...

Worst part is I then had to deal w/ Emily pooing and peeing,think she was upset I brought in two new ones. She did that for a couple weeks after we first got them.

We got the short step over gate ,if I can't watch them,they're all in the kitchen,in one place,I don't let them have run of the house , if I can't watch them. Usually if I'm in a room,they all stick to me like glue any way,but still,just easier to restrict them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Dolce is completely potty trained and when im not home i still dont give him full run of the house while we are gone dolce is gated in kitchen w his potty pad. When im home he is my shadow so no accidents, i keep him gated during the day for fear of him getting into something he shouldnt , the only way he would leave gifts is like edith said about aolani, like this morning im taking a shower n i hear him barking which is weird cause he only barks if the bell rings or to get up or down from places, so when i came out the bathroom it seems he had very loose poop and it was stuck to his butt and he had dragged his butt all over , i had to wash his butt , clean the floor .. that is the only way but he is very very good.


i think u just have to give delilah less space and re train . also what ive found helpful is teaching to go on demand , dolce does this most of the time espc before bed i tell him go pee pee n he looks at me ,looks at the pad , circles n goes.. and remember treats n praise for good behavior.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this. Mason does all of this and he is almost 2. I think he must have been trained on potty pads, but we started him outside because our cocker spaniel goes outside. He did great all last summer until the snow and cold weather came and then he started having lots of accidents. Again this year did great until it would rain, be windy, etc. I have started over with potty training so many times thinking it was just me. I can restrict him to the TV and kitchen area with a gait and he does fine. My husband had the yard aerated and now he has started again. He doesn't like those like spikes of dirt that looks like poo in the yard. He prefers going in the dining room. We take him out every 2 hours in the evening since that seems to be the worse time and he will come right back in and head for the dining room. I have even put a pad down for him there, but I don't think he remembers what they are for. My husband gets so aggravated, so I'll tell him about all of you and maybe that will help.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

We have started having accidents too, even though she didn't have any for months. That's because my parents kept her for a week, and Dad trained her to go outside only. (We use pads) I'm sure he thought he was being helpful.

So now her "signal" to go outside is just to go look at the door, which is easy to miss. And if it's yukky out -- we've had some terrible wind & rain lately-- she doesn't want to go out, and frankly I don't either. So I expect her to go on the pad....she doesn't....at bedtime I step in both pee and poop right after my nice, clean shower. (...:blush: where's that newspaper to smack myself with?...) 

I looked at one of those doorbell thingies but not sure she could ring it. So I guess I'll put bells on the door and teach her to jingle them. Maybe the cats won't jingle too often!:smilie_tischkante:

You have to just start over, start over....baby steps.... begin at the beginning and don't jump to the end too quickly. And with every change in routine or household members in/out, you might have to back up a step or 2. 

What else...someone mentioned privacy, they really want to be private for pooping it seems. So be sure they have a spot where they can "hide" to do it! 

My previous Corgis, show dogs, housedogs 24/7 and no fence around the yard were told "do your business" and they knew what this meant. So if you're standing out in the rain with an umbrella and a dog it doesn't take tooooo long.  You have to tell them this a lot before they associate it, so you say "do your business, do your business" like a chant. Then praise of course. You can do the same thing with pads.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Laura, so sorry you are feeling frustrated with Delilah, very understandable. When I was training Rocky, I took him outside every hour to the same spot and tell him to go potty. Then I would watch him closely in the house. He was crate trained at the time. I also did and still do on demand potty time before bed or before we go out for a while. In the very beginning we pulled up the rug in the family room for a while. We put it back down months ago and just take it up at Christmas time. Now I close all the bedroom doors before we go out, but he has the run of the kitchen, family room and hallways. He usually sleeps by the sliding glass doors in the sun till we get home because I always find him there when we walk in. He then wants to be let outside _immediately._ Keep trying to train him like you would when he was little. Eventually it sinks in. Good luck and hope these suggestions help you. I do know about those sticky ones to the hairs back there:HistericalSmiley:...I try to keep that area trimmed so we don't encounter that too often. And using a crate really helps. 



Delilahs Mommy said:


> Delilah still leaves her presents in the kids room when ever she gets the chance. Drives me nuts! I guess I am going to have no choice but to do the baby gate in the hallway. It's just going to be a huge pain to have to step over this thing and pray that no one forgets its there and runs and trips! I've tried telling her no- even taking her back to the scene of the crime and telling her no- to catching her in the act and telling her no! :smilie_tischkante: I GIVE UP!
> 
> As much as I really, really, REALLY want another Malt. I don't think I am up for 2 poopoo butts to clean up after in this small house!


----------

